# New car, w00t



## michaelsanford (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's the skinny on my tumblr log.

http://tumblr.michaelsanford.com/post/39959417/my-new-2004-toyota-matrix-5-speed-manual

This vehicle replaces my beloved '99 Hyundai Sonata GL V6, the "GNU" bumper sticker of which is currently (and probably always will be) my avatar on this forum. I just couldn't justify keeping that vehicle, since it only does 12 L / 100 km, whereas my new one does _literally half_ that, is low on maintenance, and much peppier.

Also, it's manual.


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats on the new purchase!


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! 

I added a new photo, too http://tumblr.michaelsanford.com/post/39988276/a-read-oblique-view-of-my-new-2004-toyota-matrix

Of the many cool features that have impressed me about this car, one stands out as the most unanticipated: there's a high performance air filter for the A/C system, hidden behind the glove box. How cool is that!

Now I have to try to keep my open-source instinct to a minimum and _not_ start buying performance parts just yet.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2008)

Now you need a geek plate holder like this or this.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 27, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> I added a new photo, too http://tumblr.michaelsanford.com/post/39988276/a-read-oblique-view-of-my-new-2004-toyota-matrix


Can I have it?


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 27, 2008)

Satcomer said:


> Now you need a geek plate holder like this or this.



I don't know....I'd much prefer something like this:







Or personally, even this:







              




_


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 27, 2008)

@Satcomer, that would be indispensable if I could change the message from inside (without installing an FM to IR relay to my rear bumper ha!) On my old car, a big black sedan, I had one of these (http://www.jcwhitney.com/WOLO-TEARD...TS/GP_2003495_N_111+10210+600006933_10110.jcw) for safety, which I used many times when helping someone out of a ditch in a blizzard, but I was also often mistaken for a cop. (They are legal where I live, BTW)

@Rhisiart If I make modifications and release it under the CC or GNU-GPL I'll let you know 

@nixgeek That certainly seems appripriate if your name is representative of your personality.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 27, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> Rhisiart If I make modifications and release it under the CC or GNU-GPL I'll let you know


Just be careful with your new car when crossing rail tracks.


----------



## reed (Jun 27, 2008)

ya, but is it ecologically correct? Nice car though.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm on my way to pick up a jacket *now*, thanks for the indispensable warning, Rhisiart! you just may have saved my life!

Reed, bien qu'il brûle du pétrole, je suppose que tu dirais non. Cependant, mon ancien moteur avait un déplacement total de 16.2 L, mais mon Matrix jouit d'un moteur à déplacement total de 7.2 L. Alors, oui, c'est beaucoup plus écologique et plus économique.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 28, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> I'm on my way to pick up a jacket *now*, thanks for the indispensable warning, Rhisiart! you just may have saved my life!


De rien.


----------



## reed (Jun 28, 2008)

nickel chrome pour le moteur. Bonne route.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 29, 2008)

Merci reed


----------



## bbloke (Jun 30, 2008)

Looks like a nice car.  Congratulations.  

Doubling your fuel economy, compared to your previous car, is certainly a considerable improvement!  I had to do a quick conversion to MPG, but the numbers look quite good.

I was also reminded of a query I've sometimes thought about: whether car manufacturers in the UK refer to UK gallons or US gallons when quoting MPG!


----------



## Qion (Jun 30, 2008)

bbloke said:


> Looks like a nice car.  Congratulations.
> 
> Doubling your fuel economy, compared to your previous car, is certainly a considerable improvement!  I had to do a quick conversion to MPG, but the numbers look quite good.
> 
> I was also reminded of a query I've sometimes thought about: whether car manufacturers in the UK refer to UK gallons or US gallons when quoting MPG!



Yes... quick math says that there would be around a 16% favor towards the Imperial gallon, given that you thought in terms of US gallons.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Forget the gas. This is a picture of my mate Harry showing off his new 4x4.

By the way, he's just made his way from the Kings Arms pub in the next village to the pub I am sitting in!


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks bbloke!

I rode as a kid, but sadly, Ottawa and Montreal started removing their hitching posts about a hundred years ago :/

Edit: But Rhisiart, where would I put this on a horse?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> Edit: But Rhisiart, where would I put this on a horse?


Save your money. Just put a couple of chillies in the horses's feedbag.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

A little like peeing in the gas tank?


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Bio-fuel


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

_Renewable_ bio-fuel!


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, but you live in Quebec. You don't have to shuffle it up!

BTW, your inner-city highways are fun, if one's French is a bit rusty. 

I took Autoroute Laurentienne to Mont Tremblant by mistake instead of Toronto.

Oh c'mon, anybody could make that mistake.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

They are fun! The best are people looking for exit 490, when it's 49 ouest (west). 

Well...they were fun until they started collapsing left, right and centre.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

michaelsanford said:


> Well...they were fun until they started collapsing left, right and centre.


As it happens, I have a watertight alibi.


----------



## reed (Jun 30, 2008)

Love the 4x4 of Harry. Did the 4x4 know the way back home after the Kings Arms Pub? Just curious. Cheers.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 30, 2008)

Wrth gwrs (bien sûr!).

Like a homing pigeon.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 30, 2008)

Now *that* cruise control is a tad more boast-worthy than mine


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 18, 2008)

Hate to break the news, but Harry has traded in old Boxer for a new stallion.


----------



## reed (Jul 18, 2008)

Darn


----------

